# Post Your Favourit Blazer Pics:



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Just because of the height difference


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

hehe


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

My favorite


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I want a pic of Travis dunking over Yao...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This is my 2nd fv one..


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Look how high Outlaw is:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I can't take credit for making this one, but I did keep it.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Funny, even if it aint a blazer


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

white360 said:


> Funny, even if it aint a blazer


ah..but Nikita Morgonuv will always be a Blazer in the hearts of fans..


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

That one of Detlef with the book is hilarious


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Good luck, in the record biz, Shannon!









Sorry she's not one of the players, she just happens to be an old friend of mine... and an AWESOME singer/dancer! :clap:


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

CanJohno said:


> Good luck, in the record biz, Shannon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn... I might have to get a collaboration going with her! :yes:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Sebastian









Ha









pssst, you're fired.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Not bad. Even if her mouth looks like a fish mouth. :laugh:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Like the Ha pick, just want to see him do the splits, he brags about he can do that.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

stupendous said:


> Damn... I might have to get a collaboration going with her! :yes:


She might be down with that. The thing is, I don't see her that much these days. She's been all over the place lately, recording an album. I'll ask her about it, when I see her next.

I'm not sure if you guys have already come acrossed this, but here's a link to Blazers.com, where you can watch her performance from the show "Fame". It's like "American Idol's" little brother, I guess (LoL!!!).


Video Download Page:

http://www.nba.com/blazers/sights_sounds/Shannon_Bex_on_Fame-78467-41.html

Profile Page:

http://www.nba.com/blazers/schedule/Shannon_Main_Page-117335-41.html


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

She definitely does have one hell of a voice and can dance like crazy! good stuff!

Our music styles might not go so well together but she seems to be an extremely talented woman!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone have pics of Rider as a Blazer? I know he was considered a punk (though smoking pot out of a pop can in LO doesn't seem that bad anymore...all things considered), but I loved his game. He was at his best in Portland, no doubt. He was fearless. Loved him.

p.s. that Blazer Dancer looks like Miami from Tilt


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

here's a rider pic


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Another Rider pic


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I like the pic most where the ball covers the entire head of Shareef Abdur-Rahim!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

white360 said:


> here's a rider pic


Thanks, white! I miss the "good" Rider.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> Thanks, white! I miss the "good" Rider.


Thanks trying my best


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

More Sabonis Pics:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

this is a great thread. These pics are all fantastic. 

Special request: does anyone have the picture of ... I believe it was the '99 western conference semifinals .... where brian grant (after taking two 'bows to the noggin c/o of karl malone) steps up to malone, gets right in his face and tells him to "back the f**k off"? That was one of the coolest blazer moments in recent memory and I would love to see that picture. shot in the dark.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

sanfranduck said:


> this is a great thread. These pics are all fantastic.
> 
> Special request: does anyone have the picture of ... I believe it was the '99 western conference semifinals .... where brian grant (after taking two 'bows to the noggin c/o of karl malone) steps up to malone, gets right in his face and tells him to "back the f**k off"? That was one of the coolest blazer moments in recent memory and I would love to see that picture. shot in the dark.






















I can't find that one, specifically. I'll keep trying.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

right on. That second one is pretty cool ... brings back some great memories.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

How can anyone resist an opportunity like this thread to post your fave pics???? Unfortunately, my faves are on my PC so I have to add them as attachments. My apologies in advance for adding another 500 posts to this thread..... 


Here are a couple I really like of Sabonis when he was here rehabbing and working out back in 1987/88. If only he'd played for us back then........


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Finally he is actually signed by the Blazers.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

My favorite Blazer of all time.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

More in Blazer uni.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

An agonizing (for CFFI) year off and then, incredibly, he is back to the Blazers! JEGA!!!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Then he fulfills his promise to once again return to his beloved home-town team of Zalgiris Kaunas to play.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Everywhere he goes throughout Europe he is honored and given awards, including the Euroleague regular season and Top 16 MVP awards.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Sabonis in the community during the Blazer years reading to kids.....second pic is in a Spanish speaking classroom.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Okay....here are a last few pics.....a potpourri of nice pics: (not in order, but you will be able to tell which is which) one with Drazen Petrovich, one with a disabled Lith athlete, one sledding in snowy Lithuania, one ducking to get under a doorframe, and one of the legendary Sabonisaurus. 

Thanks for indulging me. 

Sabonis JEGA!!!!!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Alot of Sabins Pics in here


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

white360 said:


> Alot of Sabins Pics in here


Does that surprise you?


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

No, but I would have thought there would be more Drexler pics


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

>



Great day for the blazers


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

If you could see Ha at the side of Bassy there it would be even greater.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


>


I love that the only thug guy that is not a thug in that picture is named Outlaw. 

Ironic isn't it?

Go figure.

Play.


----------

